# All Ssbhm's



## polandsprings (Oct 11, 2005)

post ur pics here!


----------



## Leftwing63 (Oct 11, 2005)

how do you do this anyways


----------



## Leftwing63 (Oct 11, 2005)

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/all_blazed_up2000/album?.dir=71b0 

not a bhm but a wannabe


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Oct 11, 2005)

Can I put up a post asking for all Lotto South workers to post next week's winning numbers here, too? ~~

--B.


----------



## boogie (Oct 12, 2005)

I wanted to post and say that I am a SSBHM and I DO have some nice pics, but, i'm currently taken and dont really feel the need to show off my bod to anyone but her.

but, i did want to say there are SSBHMs reading this board.

why they'e not sharing pics is beyond me.


----------



## Edward (Oct 12, 2005)

boogie said:


> there are SSBHMs reading this board.
> 
> why they'e not sharing pics is beyond me.


i did, back on the old board. planning to again, but haven't quite yet.


----------



## missaf (Oct 12, 2005)

I enjoy seeing the pics of all you BHMs and SSBHMs


----------



## Edward (Oct 12, 2005)

yet has arrived. 

View attachment one.jpg


View attachment two.jpg


----------



## Edward (Oct 12, 2005)

Edward said:


> yet has arrived.



oh, and the canonical stats: 38, 5'7", 388, pdx, available.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 13, 2005)

TaciturnBadger said:


> Can I put up a post asking for all Lotto South workers to post next week's winning numbers here, too? ~~
> 
> --B.


Man, I remember your posts from the old site. You always crack me up!
Thanks for the belly jiggles!!!
- Pat


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 13, 2005)

polandsprings said:


> post ur pics here!


I am a complete retard when it comes to computers. Tell me how and I'll post my pics.


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Oct 14, 2005)

Always here to serve.. and you get a free bag with every purchase, too! 

--B.


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Oct 14, 2005)

When you click on "Reply" (don't use the Quick Reply thingy at the bottom), you have an option to Manage Attachments, which, once clicked, will open up a pop-up window showing the valid attachment types, maximum size in KB, and the maximum pixel sizes, if any, for each type. From there, you can either enter a URL (if you've already got the photo on, say, a Yahoo profile or on a personal website) or use the Browse feature to find an image on your own computer. In either case, once you're done, click "Upload," and you're done!

--B.


----------



## Edward (Oct 17, 2005)

Hmmm. No comments, but 100+ image views. Hope the FFAs are pleased. Some more stats: 5XL, 60/27, 7 and 7/8ths (_hat_ size, you naughties ;-).


----------



## Charisa (Oct 18, 2005)

Now _that's_ an impressive swag you have there. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Karebehr (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi all!
First post on the new board for me. I am a SSBHM.5' 8" 460 lbs. And single!

Hope you like the pics!

Karebehr 

View attachment Picture 2.jpg


View attachment Picture 1 (1).jpg


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 18, 2005)

Enjoyed seeing the new pic of your face. You're handsome!


----------

